# Hutches



## sparrow75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here's a quick picture of my small hutch collection (so epackage doesn't think I'm a bottle hoarder [])  Found some rough cut 2x4 laying around and a few bricks...I think I need to cover the entire top of my kitchen counter with bottles.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 18, 2013)

Close up


----------



## Dugout (Jul 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sparrow75
> 
> I think I need to cover the entire top of my kitchen counter with bottles.


 
 I think you do too.


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 18, 2013)

I meant top of kitchen cabinets....its a great space for displaying stuff.


----------



## epackage (Jul 18, 2013)

Very nice, imagine how happy they are to be out in the open instead stuffed in a box and hidden in a dank dark place...[]


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sparrow75
> 
> Close up


 NICE I SEE A TOLEDO BOTTLE IN THERE


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep, pretty sure its listed as common on hutchbook.com


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 19, 2013)

Very nice collection you have growing there! I have strong interest in Hutch's. Very nice keep adding them and posting,
 Fred


----------



## sparrow75 (Jul 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  treeguyfred
> 
> Very nice collection you have growing there! I have strong interest in Hutch's. Very nice keep adding them and posting,
> Fred


 Thanks... Hope to continue collecting them


----------

